# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Dacoco Gmbh, blockchain, Zug, Switzerland

## Airicist

Website - dacoco.io

linkedin.com/company/dacoco

Co-founder - Sarojina McKenna

Projects:

Alien Worlds, NFT DeFi metaverse

----------

